# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Κατασκευή μίνι μίκτη ήχου

## monoxromos

Γεια σας.
Μπορεί καποιος φίλος που ειδικεύεται στις κατασκευές να μου κάνει ένα πολυ μικρό σε μέγεθος μικτη με  μια εισοδο mic  και μια είσοδο line in δυο εξόδους , μια για εγγραφή και μία για ακουστικά;
Διαστάσεις το  πολύ όσο ένα πακέτο τσιγάρων,να λειτουργεί ειτε με μια 9βολτη μπαταρία ή με ένα μικρό εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό.
Φυσικά επ αμοιβή.
Ειδικά για το  μικρόφωνο δεν θέλω θόρυβο ή φύσιγμα.
Ευχαριστω.

----------

